# Basis Setup zum Einstieg in JSP ?



## mari (13. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mir, da ich mit PHP unzufrieden bin Literatur zu JSP besorgt und würde gerne "Anfangen".
Allerdings ist die Frage, welchen Container ich nehmen soll.

Apache Tomcat oder JBoss ?
Oder was ganz anderes ?
Es soll jediglich damit "rumgespielt" werden und möglichst wenig Ressourcen verbrauchen =)

Wäre für nen kurzen Rat dankbar.


----------



## Jockel (13. Dez 2006)

Tomcat ist für dein Vorhaben ausreichend.


----------



## Echnaton (13. Dez 2006)

statt mit jsp anzufangen, lerne lieber gleich jsf. diesen code behind techniken gehört die zukunft. netbeans mit dem webdeveloper ist da ganz gut geeignet um einzusteigen.


----------



## The_S (13. Dez 2006)

Echnaton hat gesagt.:
			
		

> statt mit jsp anzufangen, lerne lieber gleich jsf. diesen code behind techniken gehört die zukunft. netbeans mit dem webdeveloper ist da ganz gut geeignet um einzusteigen.



Hab mich mal eben schnell über jsfs informiert. Scheint ja echt recht nobel zu sein  . Kannste dazu Bücher empfehlen?


----------



## HLX (13. Dez 2006)

JSF ist "nur" ein Framework. JSP-Basiswissen ist daher unerlässlich :!: 

Durch das Basiswissen vermeidet man unnötige Fragen, die dadurch entstehen, dass man garnicht weiß was man gerade tut - Bsp: "...hab ich aus einem Buch abgeschrieben, funktioniert bei mir aber nicht..."

Alles was man benötigt um das wichtigste von JSP zu erlernen, findet man in Tutorials im Web. Einfach mal danach googeln.  :wink:


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (14. Dez 2006)

Und JSF ist noch sehr jung und unausgereift. Z.B. ist das, was hinten rauskommt, alles andere als standardkonform.

Weiterhin find ich JSFs wenig performant. Für größere Projekte kann es allerdings hilfreich sein.


----------



## Kotelette (14. Dez 2006)

Neben der Sun-referenzimplementierung der JSF-Spezifikationen gibt es aber auch die MyFaces-Implementierung von Apache (http://www.myfaces.org/). Deutlich ausgereifter und mit mehr Funktionalität!


----------

